# A Senior up for adoption



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is a Senior male
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14406691


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I think he has been adopted, he is no longer listed on Petfinder.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, wonderful!


----------

